# good work boots



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.discountstripper.com/ProductImages/609-FEROCIOU-01.gif


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I like these.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Redback boots from austrailia. slip on, not lined, steel toe, EH rated


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.redwingsafety.com/safety...ing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown/filter-made-in-usa

I use these every summer and winter. Wonderful boots. Whatever you buy, please make sure its at least assembled in the U.S.A..


----------



## Wingman2002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Butcher, how are those Redwings for tracking in dirt?? I am ready for a new pair of boots. I have wore the same brand for 25 years and the last two pair were not the same quality as the other 20 pair before!!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

The ariat flex pro h2o's have me very intrigued for a lightweight boot. I like to have a heavy pair of boots and a light pair depending on what I am doing.bi have red wing steel toes for my heavies but have worn out the dinners I was wearing as light boots. The artists seem like a decent replacement:
http://www.amazon.com/Ariat-Work-Bo...364826861&sr=8-1&keywords=ariat+flexpro+6+h2o


----------



## CanElectric (Oct 17, 2009)

*Work Boots*

Men's Timberland PRO® Hyperion 6-Inch WP Safety Toe Boot


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wingman2002 said:


> Butcher, how are those Redwings for tracking in dirt?? I am ready for a new pair of boots. I have wore the same brand for 25 years and the last two pair were not the same quality as the other 20 pair before!!


They will track dirt. I got mine re-soled with a very aggressive vibram sole and oh boy!, I don't have to worry about leaving a trail of breadcrumbs to find my way home.......


----------



## Calorchard (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/wall/shoes/men/industrial

Best I ever had.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Calorchard said:


> http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/wall/shoes/men/industrial
> 
> Best I ever had.


I have a pair of keen casual shoes, think I will pick a pair of these up http://www.keenfootwear.com/us/en/product/shoes/men/industrial/wenatchee%208in_/brown


----------

